# Uprating tyre size



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All,


I have a 2009 Peugeot Boxer Autosleeper Nuevo fitted with 215/70 r15 tyres


they are now 7 years old and in need of replacing.


I have been looking at Hankook RA18 tyres and got a very helpful email back


from their tech people regarding pressures to use 


( they recommend downloading the Load Index by 10 % for Motorhome use)


Ideally I would like to go up to 225/70 R15 for the higher rating.


My rims are 6J x 15 H2 ET68.


Has anyone done this upgrade from 215's to 225's


Regards
Dave


PS did put this on another thread earlier this week but it seems to have vanished ! (or I can't find it !!):frown2:


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, I did this on my old 2008 Elddis 140.
Changed from the standard 215 Vanco Campers to 225 Falken R51s.
They gave a much comfier ride and a slight (but noticable) lengthening of the gearing.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi steve

pleased to read your reply about slight lengthening of gearing
i was wandering about this when it comes time to change tyre's
i have a 2.2 5 speed ducato based motorhome around 3.1 t and has plenty of power to climb the hills around berittz at 60 in top so a slight increase in diamiter would be fine i think

barry


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes the 2.2 5 speed is a bit buzzy (although very smooth) at motorway speeds, Barry. If I remember correctly we used to have to sit at about 2750rpm on the 215s to keep in with the faster lorries.

I chose the Falkens because they were notably tall - tyre widths and circumfereneces are very much 'nominal' and there are quite big variations from one make to the next. For example, although taller, the 225s Falkens are narrower at the tread than 215mm Contis..

Actual circumference measurements gave a 6% difference so in gearing terms about 150rpm lower at lorry speed, plus a much more accurate speedometer to boot.


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Steve


My M/H is an X250 2.2 with a 6 speed box with 6J x15 rims is that the same as yours or is it an earlier model?


Hi Barry,


Yes I find mine has plenty of power foe hills as well so slightly higher gear would not hurt, also more accurate speedo would be good.


Thanks for your inputs Guys :smile2:


Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes I have changed my tyres from 215s to 225s. This was as part of an uprating exercise. I went for Toyo HO9s. I didn't like the original fitment Conti Campers, far too harsh a ride, so was glad to get rid of them. Plus these give far better grip on soft surfaces.

I hadn't had the van long enough to compare 6th gear performance (Fiat 130mj) and I had it 'chipped' at about the same time, but I wouldn't like the gearing any taller.

JohnW


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I too have gone from 215s to 225s, in my case for winter tyres. The Fiat manual lists 225s as a variant.

Kev


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi guys 
just wandering do your thoughts relate to the 100hp 5 speed

mine seems to have more than enough power far taller tyres
but would not want to go mad on taller

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Not a Peugeot but we have changed from 215/75R16C to 225/75R16C. we have 121 load index on the back and 118 on the front.

4 new Yokohama on the back and Conti's on the front and spare.

Peter


----------



## Steve928 (Jun 24, 2013)

powerplus said:


> hi guys
> just wandering do your thoughts relate to the 100hp 5 speed
> 
> mine seems to have more than enough power far taller tyres
> ...


Yes Barry, mine that I put the 225s on was indeed the 100bhp 5 speed.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks steve

will try a pair some time but only 3 years old and 5k miles so tyres are still like new
im in portugal for 3 more months so might try and find a couple of spare wheels



barry


----------

